# Vorbereitungslehrgang Fischerprüfung NRW-Kreis RE-2010



## seebarsch (20. Mai 2010)

Wer interesse an dem Lehrgang oder der Prüfung im Kreis Recklinghausen hat kann sich an folgende Adresse wenden www.asv-frueh-auf.de hier erfahrt ihr die genauen Termine sowie die kosten für den Lehrgang sowie der Prüffung.
PS, die Prüfungen finden in Recklinghausen voraussichtlich im November 2010 statt.
Unser Lehrgang ab September 2010 ca.14 Doppelstunden.
Info Prüfung Kreis Recklinghausen
http://www.kreis-re.de/default.asp?asp=showschlagw&zae=342&amtmenu=&bewertung=true

mfg Thomas#6


----------

